# ADBA show Aug 30/31st Salt Lake



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone going to this? I think I am going to make an appearance, probably won't show but am going to see what its like!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NO one?


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i will if u'll split the gas with me lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol its only a 6hr drive for me!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

yep and u have to be on the other side of salt lake lol. it looks like it would be a solid day of driving from here, no can do


----------



## Drilla (Mar 7, 2009)

I will be attending the salt lake show with my male i dont have his show or pull card with me i just moved to salt lake can someone tell me what i should do


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am going to try to make it with Dumae and Bumble Bee. Havign car trouble right now tho so not sure. 

Drilla- preregister or order your cards from the ADBA


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just a reminder this was for LAST years show, I do not know when it will be this year yet.



> I will be attending the salt lake show with my male i dont have his show or pull card with me i just moved to salt lake can someone tell me what i should do


get ahold of this guy. He does a lot down in the SLC area
Jeremy @ Aftershock Kennels (jeremy steffen) | MySpace.com


----------

